# Looking for a video game music composer!



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello everyone!

We are currently looking for a music composer for our upcoming indie game! 

The game is a pixel-art side scroller Die And Retry game that takes place during the Greek Mythology. We wouldbe looking for someone who can make the perfect soundtrack for this game and that would fit in the Greek Mythology era, using Harps sounds... The track list would briefly comprise 3 to 4 tracks, around 30 seconds each. 

If you are interested to discuss a bit more about the project, have more informations and talk about pricing. Feel free to leave a message, and I will respond to you as soon as I can.

Kind Regards,
-Ben.


----------



## Kent (Sep 13, 2020)

Best of luck—lots of great composers here!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 13, 2020)

WorldWarZ_ZombieRampage.gif

(in all seriousness - good luck!)


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you all for your messages <3


----------



## Akarin (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey... I'll just leave my site here with some demos if you feel like having a look and getting in touch:









Composer for Media | Nicolas Schuele


Custom music to accompany your film, game, trailer or commercial media.




nicolas-schuele.com





Cheers!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 13, 2020)

Not experienced game composer, but pretty versatile in musical styles, so here is my site: http://www.mennobosgra.nl (www.mennobosgra.nl)

The tabs video and audio give a good idea of what you can expect.


----------



## thorwald (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi Ben,

First off, congratulations for your game!

I'd be happy to assist, please get in touch to further discuss your needs, pricing and demos, if needed.


----------



## darkmagi250 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello, that game concept sounds really cool! Here is a portfolio of my more recent work, including the tracks I've recently composed for a video game. Check it out when you get the chance, and PM me if you are interested in my work.
Many thanks!








darkmagi250


I'm a media composer based in Baltimore, Maryland. My musical style ranges from flowing, orchestral melodies, to catchy synth tracks. For any inquiries, please feel free to send me an email!




darkmagi250.bandcamp.com












darkmagi250


Listen to darkmagi250 | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Okay guys, I don't know how to send a private message, so if you could do it for me, I would appreciate it X)


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 13, 2020)

@Haakond


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey everyone!

Thank you all for yourkind messages! I am just making a quick update of things I should have mentionned in the first post, as I don't want to disappoint people and refuse some applications, because I have not been precise enough.

1) Our budget is 150 € (around 180 $)
2) The type of music we are looking for would not specifically be chiptune/8bit but would need to fit in a pixel-art game.

I am gonna answer to everyone, thank you all for your amazing works!
-Ben.


----------



## JMyers (Sep 13, 2020)

I'd be happy to provide the 3-4 tracks for your budget.
You can find a reel of my work immediately on the homepage of my website:









Jesse Myers | Composer & Musician


Jesse is a composer for video games and other media dedicated to high-quality production for your musical needs.




www.jessemyers.net





1:37 to the end of the reel specifically contains some chiptune/retro work. 

If you're interested, I'm most accessible by email at [email protected] and we can talk more details.

Thanks,


Jesse


----------



## AnthontLowski (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi there! I am a music composer and sound designer with experience doing ancient and orchestral music. I have produced medieval and ancient rome-like music. If you are interested in something more period like music - feel free to write to me -
[email protected]

I have experience with synth, electronic, and rock music too.
Cheers!

btw - it doesn't let me send private messages either.


----------



## Henu (Sep 13, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> The track list would briefly comprise 3 to 4 tracks, around 30 seconds each.





LeSoma said:


> Our budget is 150 € (around 180 $)



Aaaaand here we go again.


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Henu said:


> Aaaaand here we go again.


Did I say something wrong? I am sorry if that's the case.


----------



## EgM (Sep 13, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Did I say something wrong? I am sorry if that's the case.



There has been a recent thread about a low paid composer job and I think it went straight to the drama forum. 

For perspective, 150 euros for 3-4 songs is below minimum salary when you account for the time to compose and mix, that's assuming the composer comes up with the fitting songs in the first try.


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

EgM said:


> There has been a recent thread about a low paid composer job and I think it went straight to the drama forum.
> 
> For perspective, 150 euros for 3-4 songs is below minimum salary when you account for the time to compose and mix, that's assuming the composer comes up with the fitting songs in the first try.


Oh ok, I am sorry about that :/ What would be a good price for 3 songs of 30 seconds then? It's our first game so it's the first time I am looking for a music composer so I am sorry If I make some mistakes but I appreciate you explaining my mistake.


----------



## Kent (Sep 13, 2020)

Look, I don't think this is the right behavior here. @LeSoma seems like they are acting in good faith, an indie dev who took initiative to find music for their game. They're not here to take advantage of anybody.

If you don't want to work at that rate, that's fine—it is not a living rate. But for somebody who wants to dip their toes into video game music, or has some extra time on their hands, or—I dunno—wants to contribute to a small team who is probably not a multi-million dollar company, then let them do it!


----------



## EgM (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm all for free enterprise, I was just explaining the previous post. No ill will whatsoever here


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Look, I don't think this is the right behavior here. @LeSoma seems like they are acting in good faith, an indie dev who took initiative to find music for their game. They're not here to take advantage of anybody.
> 
> If you don't want to work at that rate, that's fine—it is not a living rate. But for somebody who wants to dip their toes into video game music, or has some extra time on their hands, or—I dunno—wants to contribute to a small team who is probably not a multi-million dollar company, then let them do it!



Thank you for your answer, but if you find that my rates are too low, you can tell me what a good price would be and I can make an effort on my budget, it's not a problem, I don't know the price rates as good as professionnals like you and I am sorry if some of you were offended by that, but I absolutely don't want to scam anybody. I just don't like Henu's reflexion, I don't think it's like that, that you can solve problems, but anyway, I don't want to create drama, let's just have fun


----------



## EgM (Sep 13, 2020)

I think the best way to figure out the rate is having a discussion with your potential composer, there's no -right- rate here.

Best of luck with your game!


----------



## Kent (Sep 13, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Thank you for your answer, but if you find that my rates are too low, you can tell me what a good price would be and I can make an effort on my budget, it's not a problem, I don't know the price rates as good as professionnals like you and I am sorry if some of you were offended by that, but I absolutely don't want to scam anybody. I just don't like Henu's reflexion, I don't think it's like that, that you can solve problems, but anyway, I don't want to create drama, let's just have fun


The issue is not the rates per se, it's the (latent?) assumption that you're here to take advantage of people (which I am not saying anyone here *is*, just that past threads wherein this *was* the case have been referenced). From what I see it looks like you're acting in good faith, so I don't want you to feel like you did something wrong by asking a question. We're all here to learn!


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Well, I am absolutely not here to scam people, I don't know from what message I've sent you can think that, but, could you just tell me what you think I should do as for my rates? I don't want people to feel fooled by any mean. Cheers!


----------



## EgM (Sep 13, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Well, I am absolutely not here to scam people, I don't know from what message I've sent you can think that, but, could you just tell me what you think I should do as for my rates? I don't want people to feel fooled by any mean. Cheers!



Don't worry about it, no one thought you were scamming people.


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 13, 2020)

EgM said:


> Don't worry about it, no one thought you were scamming people.


 Thanks mate! but even if I am in good faith, I don't want to underpay anyone


----------



## TiVAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello Ben,
I'd be happy to help you!

You can listen to the examples of my music here:
https://soundlister.com/portfolio/ivan-titkov/

Or on my website:
https://ivantitkov.com/

For further discussion of rates and other details feel free to DM me here or use the contact form on my website.

Thank you for your time!
Best regards,
Ivan


----------



## denstrow (Sep 13, 2020)

I am a Greek composer and have won an award for best documentary score in Greece for 2014. I have no experience with video games, but want to get into that world, and I'd be happy to provide the tracks you need. I don't have a demo reel up, but you can check my bandcamp for some idea of my production skills (it's mostly electronica/dance tracks, but you'll get an idea). I can provide you other types of tracks in private, of course. https://manosventouras.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Henu (Sep 13, 2020)

Sorry, @LeSoma - it's just that there's recently been quite enough of discussion about game music rates and how it seems to be some sort of a rule of thumb that "anyone can do game music" and the price offered matches accordingly. 

I know indie games are hard work and the budget is low. You may not generally know about the stardards of payment in game music, and besides that whatever they are, nobody surely expects an indie game company to have the budgets like that.

But to be honest, the minimum price should be that 150 € per _song_ at starters, and with that price I'd strongly suggest only licencing the music from the composer for this purpose (a.k.a not owning the rights for the music, only owning the permission to use it in your game). By paying the originally intended amount of money you're not only most likely getting subpar music, but also degrading all the other people's work who compose music for games.
You could also make the composer "an offer they can't refuse" and offer a fair share of the future profits if those happen. In this case, that 150 € for starters feels more like a "gesture" and doesn't feel so insulting at all.

Then again, it seems that some people are happily begging to work for peanuts, so the fuck do I know.


----------



## kinetiklee (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi,

That sounds interesting, and I would like to apply for that position. You can check out my portfolio here: https://soundcloud.com/kinetik-lee

Regarding rates, if you're interested we can discuss it further and you can either contact me through PMs or through [email protected]

All the best with your game!


----------



## skyrazer (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey, Take a look of my reel here :


Feel free to get in touch if you are interested !


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey Ben is there anything of the game already we can see? it sounds fun 

-DJ


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

@LeSoma I don’t get how you can not realize yourself that the money you offer is not even sufficient to support ones bare necessities of life ... Any working composer would at least take two days to write those tracks - at least, if the result should be something decent! Then, there are almost always multiple re-writes or changes involved in a project. Without knowing you, one would have to assume an average. I would at least calculate 3 (long) days of work for that kind of job, but in some cases it will take more ...

A composer will also pay for a studio. This could be anything from a small bedroom to a dedicated building with multiple rooms and recording facilities. But even in the case of a bedroom, there are computers, audio equipment, software and samples involved. The sum you offered would maybe cover one to two plugins. But you would need probably 300 of those “jobs“ to only cover for the average cost of a basic bedroom studio equipment - without having eaten, payed your rent or anything fancy like taking a small vacation ...

Now, with all of that knowledge, you should be able to get a feeling for what you are asking for ... ask yourself: would you want to work that kind of hours and use your expensive equipment for that price? In case, the Game becomes a commercial success, wouldn’t you feel sour for having been fed peanuts?

Well, as we all don’t know you, the most important question is, are you working for money or are you still a student and mainly mum and dad pay for your daily needs? If that is the case and you were aiming find somebody else who is also still a student, then it is fine to even look for someone doing it for free. But as soon as you are looking to sell a product, you should set up a provision contract with everyone involved working for free. Working for peanuts is almost the same ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2020)

I agree one has to be pretty naive to think that $150 gets you three songs. No let me rephrase, because $150 actually will get you three songs: one has to be pretty naive to think that paying $150 for three songs is a decent fee and a fair thing to do. The word “naive” is also only applicable in the best case scenario, where I’m trying hard to believe in the good side of humanity.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 14, 2020)

f***ing greek mythology! That's awesome. If you can show a clip or some screenshots it might inspire the musicians.  
As to price, the songs are 30 seconds each if I read correctly. That's extremely short, more like a stock music bumper length than a song. For me, I'd do that for $150 - $200 no problem. It's 1.5 minutes of music. But it's a side thing for me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2020)

Quod Erat Demonstrandum


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 14, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> @LeSoma I don’t get how you can not realize yourself that the money you offer is not even sufficient to support ones bare necessities of life ... Any working composer would at least take two days to write those tracks - at least, if the result should be something decent! Then, there are almost always multiple re-writes or changes involved in a project. Without knowing you, one would have to assume an average. I would at least calculate 3 (long) days of work for that kind of job, but in some cases it will take more ...
> 
> A composer will also pay for a studio. This could be anything from a small bedroom to a dedicated building with multiple rooms and recording facilities. But even in the case of a bedroom, there are computers, audio equipment, software and samples involved. The sum you offered would maybe cover one to two plugins. But you would need probably 300 of those “jobs“ to only cover for the average cost of a basic bedroom studio equipment - without having eaten, payed your rent or anything fancy like taking a small vacation ...
> 
> ...



Maybe a professional composer wouldn't be trolling internet forums as their career plan.  There are certainly odd gigs that pop up that way, but I would think someone serious about the business would be cultivating more stable venues and connections.

There are people who can bang out passable video game music in a day or less... at least 1.5 minutes of it. Maybe that's all this developer wants. Even at the minimal $150, as a daily rate that's $54k salary, which is what many people live on in some areas. Tidbit gigs like this are probably more appropriate for side giggers though.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 14, 2020)

Always a tricky debate.

I'm just an hobbyist who composes music after my day job for pleasure. 150 eur and having some music in the real world somewhere sounds nice.
Usually, I compose anyway and the music stays on my drive and that's it. So I would not lose anything and would get 150 eur and the (holly grail) exposure  . Great isn't it?

On the other hand, I know those rates are way too low. And I don't want to be playing that game of lowering the fees and screwing this up for pros just because I don't need the money to eat (cfr day job).
I don't want to be that guy. I wish I could be pro myself, so...

On the other other hand, I know that a pro would be way better at doing this than me. So if you want to pay 150, you get someone like me. If you want a pro, you pay x4. You get what you pay for, right? Your call. So why not apply then?

You also have things like Pond5 where you could get your music for even cheaper...
So yeah... It's kind of f**ked up.

I understand everyone's position. Arguments on both sides.

I'm staying off this (not that I would get it anyway  ). Unless you wanna pay me 1000 eur of course. Then I'll send you my cv


----------



## Henu (Sep 14, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> There are people who can bang out passable video game music in a day or less



Sure, and there are probably people who can paint my two-store house in a day or less. And for a fraction of a regular price too! Would I hire them, is another question.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 14, 2020)

Henu said:


> Sure, and there are probably people who can paint my two-store house in a day or less. And for a fraction of a regular price too! Would I hire them, is another question.



What if it was a backyard guest studio, and you had an experienced handyman offering to paint it for $200, and then two unemployed "professional house painters" started badgering you for considering paying less than $2000 since that's industry standard.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> What if it was a backyard guest studio, and you had an experienced handyman offering to paint it for $200, and then two unemployed "professional house painters" started badgering you for considering paying less than $2000 since that's industry standard.


Hahaha cool one. I guess this is one of those discussions where there really is no wrong or right...


----------



## Kony (Sep 14, 2020)

Heard the one about the video game producer who walked into a composers' internet forum offering work...?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2020)

Kony said:


> Heard the one about the video game producer who walked into a composers' internet forum offering work...?


Like walking into the Amazon to an unknown tribe and offering to buy their land for a bar of chocolate? Yes I can see how that is a fitting picture


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 14, 2020)

Sure , you can buy coffee at a gas station. Or save up for something that actually tastes like coffee.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2020)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Sure , you can buy coffee at a gas station. Or save up for something that actually tastes like coffee.


But don’t you dare complain about the taste of cheap coffee or the fact that people are even allowed to call black mud with hot water poored over it “coffee”. Because hey, everything is coffee now and a lot of people really like mud with hot water.


----------



## davidson (Sep 14, 2020)

skyrazer said:


> Hey, Take a look of my reel here :
> 
> 
> Feel free to get in touch if you are interested !




You should probably clarify that you're not the composer for any of those titles, it seems a little misleading.


----------



## musicmeister43 (Sep 14, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are currently looking for a music composer for our upcoming indie game!
> 
> ...




Hello. My name is David. Nice to virtually meet you. I'd like to write the score for your indie game. If you haven't made a decision on a composer yet?

Link: soundcloud.com/musicknight44

P.N: 856-353-9458
Email: [email protected]
Discord: David Obaniyi#2379

I'd love to discuss this further with you, so feel free to reach out to me on the phone or on Discord or email me to talk more about the music for your game.


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I am again sorry for creating this akward situation and I understand your point, but I think I should clarify on some points, for you to understand better 

First of all, I am well aware, that you have to make a living of what you are doing! Which is normal. But on the other hand, as this is our first game, we are only getting started in the video game industry, so I don't really need someone as experienced as some of you and who are actually established and recognised music composer, but more likely someone who is also in the same situation as us,maybe still getting started and maybe doesn't have the same skills as you, which is the same for us, we are not as good as Ubisoft game devs yet  We do not have the pretention to work with Hans Zimmer for our first game, but mainly work with people who have the same level as us in terms of game dev, and wants to maybe get started or do a smaller project. Also, our budget is not 150$ but euros which is around 180$ and we can of course extend it if needed, I really don't want you to feel fooled  I hope you get what I meant, I don't mean any disrespect by that, I understand that you got to pay rent and everything that comes with (especially in those crazy covid times). Thanks for your constructive feedbacks! I really appreciate it !


----------



## Kent (Sep 14, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am again sorry for creating this akward situation and I understand your point, but I think I should clarify on some points, for you to understand better
> 
> First of all, I am well aware, that you have to make a living of what you are doing! Which is normal. But on the other hand, as this is our first game, we are only getting started in the video game industry, so I don't really need someone as experienced as some of you and who are actually established and recognised music composer, but more likely someone who is also in the same situation as us,maybe still getting started and maybe doesn't have the same skills as you, which is the same for us, we are not as good as Ubisoft game devs yet  We do not have the pretention to work with Hans Zimmer for our first game, but mainly work with people who have the same level as us in terms of game dev, and wants to maybe get started or do a smaller project. Also, our budget is not 150$ but euros which is around 180$ and we can of course extend it if needed, I really don't want you to feel fooled  I hope you get what I meant, I don't mean any disrespect by that, I understand that you got to pay rent and everything that comes with (especially in those crazy covid times). Thanks for your constructive feedbacks! I really appreciate it !


You've done nothing wrong. No need to apologize!


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 14, 2020)

Alright everyone, I am gonna close this thread, thank you all for your awesome feedbacks and offers, I am gonna respond to anyone who sent me a message, It was very interesting to speak with you all. Thanks for everything, and I hope we can get to do awesome things together! <3


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am again sorry for creating this akward situation and I understand your point, but I think I should clarify on some points, for you to understand better
> 
> First of all, I am well aware, that you have to make a living of what you are doing! Which is normal. But on the other hand, as this is our first game, we are only getting started in the video game industry, so I don't really need someone as experienced as some of you and who are actually established and recognised music composer, but more likely someone who is also in the same situation as us,maybe still getting started and maybe doesn't have the same skills as you, which is the same for us, we are not as good as Ubisoft game devs yet  We do not have the pretention to work with Hans Zimmer for our first game, but mainly work with people who have the same level as us in terms of game dev, and wants to maybe get started or do a smaller project. Also, our budget is not 150$ but euros which is around 180$ and we can of course extend it if needed, I really don't want you to feel fooled  I hope you get what I meant, I don't mean any disrespect by that, I understand that you got to pay rent and everything that comes with (especially in those crazy covid times). Thanks for your constructive feedbacks! I really appreciate it !


Well, in that case I would recommend you to set up a provision contract. That is the most fair thing to do and it is the best way you can get the whole team to feel really motivated, because they might all gain something when the game is a success. That is why it is also the smartest thing to do in your own interest, by the way ...

But ... what are you talking about Hans Zimmer? You have to realize, there is a whole world of in-between fees from 150€ up to what Hans Zimmer is charging for scoring anything! Right ...?


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 14, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Well, in that case I would recommend you to set up a provision contract. That is the most fair thing to do and it is the best way you can get the whole team to feel really motivated, because they might all gain something when the game is a success. That is why it is also the smartest thing to do in your own interest, by the way ...
> 
> But ... what are you talking about Hans Zimmer? You have to realize, there is a whole world of in-between fees from 150€ up to what Hans Zimmer is charging for scoring anything! Right ...?



Yes of course, that's what I meant, I don't want or need or even can afford someone as good as Hans Zimmer. That's why I suggested that only people who are interested to work on a small project with a small team to apply 

I think we can all agree that pays can vary depending on the skills level and experience of someone.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Yes of course, that's what I meant, I don't want or need or even can afford someone as good as Hans Zimmer. That's why I suggested that only people who are interested to work on a small project with a small team to apply
> 
> I think we can all agree that pays can vary depending on the skills level and experience of someone.


So, what about a provision contract? What can it hurt when everybody on the team is basically working for free? Why wouldn't you respond to that part of my post, which was the crucial one?


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 14, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> So, what about a provision contract? What can it hurt when everybody on the team is basically working for free? Why wouldn't you respond to that part of my post, which was the crucial one?


Of course there will be a contract! and if the game is a succes, we can arrange on percentage of the revenue of the game to give too the composer!^^


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Of course there will be a contract! and if the game is a succes, we can arrange on percentage of the revenue of the game to give too the composer!^^


That is a word! You should have started like that and a lot more people would have been interested right away! That and you should post at least some pictures of the planned project (because money ain't everything for composers ...) or some work you did before. Then you will be able to choose from a lot of starters in the business with talent - in addition to the desperate bunch who'd do anything for free to get a scoring job. 

The only difficult thing will be then to decide who is talented ...


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 14, 2020)

Totally agree with you! I just did not mention the revenue part because I don't wan't people to rely on that, because if the game is a failure, then the percentage revenue would be low :/ so that's why I want as well to get a fixed payment


----------



## LeSoma (Sep 14, 2020)

Well I think we can close this thread now! thanks for everything! I don't know how to close it but I'll find a way X)


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

LeSoma said:


> Well I think we can close this thread now! thanks for everything! I don't know how to close it but I'll find a way X)


There is no closing threads here ... only shutting down by moderators, which will not happen in this case, I assume. So, you simply "close it" by no longer answering and hoping others will, too.

But I'd actually like to see this thread pop up from time to time, so that people can see they should not offer themselves under minimum wage. There is nothing to gain by that ... you can only loose.


----------



## VHCMusic (Sep 14, 2020)

Sent you a direct message! :D


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Now that the lectures are over and the OP has received enough interest, I'm closing the thread.
Don't worry folks, I'm sure it'll all happen again real soon


----------

